# Buy the UP



## Carl Fredricksen (Aug 18, 2009)

Now available for Wii, Xbox 360, PS3, PS2, DS, PSP, PC, Mac, and iPod Touch! Explore South America playing as Carl, Russell, and friends. Overcome dangerous obstacles and avoid being captured. Available now! Rated E to E10+.


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

that sounds like the most ******** thing available to retailers.


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> that sounds like the most ******** thing on this forum.


But it's not on this forum! Doesn't it sound fun to explore South America playing as Carl, Russell and friends, overcome dangerous obstacles and avoid being captured?


----------



## Pear (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> that sounds like the most ******** thing available to retailers.


Oh no you di-int!


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Aug 18, 2009)

Explore 15 action packed levels! Defeat the dogs and save Kevin from danger! Awesome multiplayer action! AVAILABLE NOW!


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no not at all actually.


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> Explore 15 action packed levels! Defeat the dogs and save Kevin from danger! Awesome multiplayer action! AVAILABLE NOW!


ill stick to breaking dogs necks in call of duty 4


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Carl Fredricksen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In this game, you can use your cane and other incredible weapons to your advantage in exciting DOG BATTLES!!! You can even get in an airplane and shoot down the enemy dogs! AVAILABLE NOW!


----------



## Princess (Aug 18, 2009)

Kevin<3


----------



## Lobo (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Carl Fredricksen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 18, 2009)

who is kevin


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Aug 18, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> who is kevin


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 18, 2009)

0_0 wtf


----------



## Amy (Aug 18, 2009)

> ill stick to breaking dogs necks in call of duty 4





^^^


----------



## Nic (Aug 18, 2009)

Amy said:
			
		

> ill stick to breaking dogs necks in call of duty 4


[/quote]^^^[/quote]Fail. Oh damn, you screwed up the quotes.


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Aug 18, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> 0_0 wtf


----------



## Amy (Aug 18, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Amy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Aug 18, 2009)

Amy said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fail. Oh damn, you screwed up the quotes.[/quote]o dam ii is going to fix it![/quote]Oh really?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd tap that. Oh wait, I all ready did. Demo was available on Nintendo Channel for DS. It sucked.


----------



## Zex (Aug 18, 2009)

I dont wana.


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> > 0_0 wtf


screw the ********  parrot,


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 18, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> Buy the UP


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 18, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> Now available for Wii, Xbox 360, PS3, PS2, DS, PSP, PC, Mac, and iPod Touch! Explore South America playing as Carl, Russell, and friends. Overcome dangerous obstacles and avoid being captured. Available now! Rated E to E10+.


Hell noe.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 18, 2009)

WOW! 15 WHOLE LEVELS!

HOW MUCH FAIL CAN YOU PACK INTO THAT???


----------



## SamXX (Aug 18, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> Explore 15 action packed levels! Defeat the dogs and save Kevin from danger! Awesome multiplayer action! AVAILABLE NOW!


Action packed?
You've actually managed by coming here and spamming this place with your crappy little roleplaying game, to put me off wanting to see this film, because until you came, I thought it looked quite good and I haven't seen any decent 3d films recently.
Seriously, leave or shut up trying to role-play but failing miserably.


----------



## melly (Aug 18, 2009)

ehh.. most games that are made from a movie are no good


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 18, 2009)

Apart from  the new  ghostbusters game


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 18, 2009)

1. Im not seeing the movie
2. Im not buying the game
3. I wont even download either of them
4. I have a life so no
5. Stop trying to sell stuff on TBT


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Aug 18, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> ehh.. most games that are made from a movie are no good


definately


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 18, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! IT'S THE STRONGEST WEAPON EVER! *Pauses for dramatic effect* A CANE!!!

OTHER INCREDIBLE WEAPONS? Here let me fix that for you. 


you can use your cane and other incredible HOUSEHOLD ITEMS FOR A SENIOR CITIZEN to your advantage !!!


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 18, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> ehh.. most games that are made from a movie are no good


This game got a 7.0 on IGN, better then most Movie game reviews I've seen on IGN, and they're seriously strict on reviews.  And I heard the achievements for Xbox and PS3 are easy to get, so it adds to your gamerscore.


@Kid Icarus: The ghostbusters game actually isn't bad, it has its flaws but compare it to other 3rd party games.


----------



## melly (Aug 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but still, 7 is like a C- score
a score of 8 and up is good


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 18, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the game will suck.


----------



## KingKombat (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd like to punch your face in.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 23, 2009)

Watch this review of up its funny http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/videolinks/thatguywiththeglasses/bum-reviews/7789-bumup
by doug walker acting as his tramp character chester a bum


----------



## Conor (Aug 23, 2009)

The best Movie-Games were Spiderman 2 and Shrek 2.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 23, 2009)

me buying it meter=   0%
fail-o-meter=   100%


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 23, 2009)

I tried the iPod Touch vwrsion o:
50MB and a half hour down the drain.
All you do is pop balloons.


----------



## ACCFGirl49 (Aug 23, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> that sounds like the most ******** thing available to retailers.


screw you


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 23, 2009)

ACCFGirl49 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But its true!


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 23, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> The best Movie-Games were Spiderman 2 and Shrek 2.


I agree. 
Spider-man 2 was cool.
I remember stopping the Rhino.
I should get that game again....


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 23, 2009)

Shrek 2 was awesome i bought it when it came out


----------



## melly (Aug 23, 2009)

up both spiderr man games were great  gliding through the building and chasing crime were the best part
oh yah the the spidy senses


----------



## Zex (Aug 23, 2009)

Already have! 

<small>jk</small>


----------



## airhead (Aug 31, 2009)

up was boring for me i didn't like it


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 31, 2009)

...why would you bump this?


----------

